# Speizialisierungs trick?



## Supermany2 (6. Juli 2009)

Kumpel von mir will jetzt seine Alchemie Spezialisieren. Aber ich habe (und er auch) mal gehört das eine der drei arten recht leicht zu schaffen sei und man dann für nur 100g die spezialisierung wechseln kann

aber ich finde nirgeds ob das stimmt mit dem wechsel und welche der drei arten nun leicht sein soll weil ich dafür keine guten anleitungen finde nur immer wo man das machen soll mehr steth da meistens aber auch nicht


----------



## TE2RA (7. Juli 2009)

Hi Supermany2

Das ist korrekt, du kannst deine Spezialisierung wieder "verlernen" für 150g.

Hmm, ich hab die Spezi gemacht für Elixiere wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Ein paar Elixiere mischen (echt einfach wenn du die Mats hast) und dann brauchte ich noch ein paar Kristalle aus HDZ1

--> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=10902


----------



## crolexx (7. Juli 2009)

Supermany2 schrieb:


> Kumpel von mir will jetzt seine Alchemie Spezialisieren. Aber ich habe (und er auch) mal gehört das eine der drei arten recht leicht zu schaffen sei und man dann für nur 100g die spezialisierung wechseln kann
> 
> aber ich finde nirgeds ob das stimmt mit dem wechsel und welche der drei arten nun leicht sein soll weil ich dafür keine guten anleitungen finde nur immer wo man das machen soll mehr steth da meistens aber auch nicht





Also, am einfachsten ist es , sich zuerst auf Transmutation zu spezialisieren.
Das kostet dich genau nur 4 Urmacht.
Link zu Quest

Danach kannst du diese Spezialisierung für Gold wieder verlernen und eine andere annehmen OHNE die jeweilige Quest neu machen zu müssen.


----------



## Ronny799 (7. Juli 2009)

@crolexx, ja ist die beste möglichkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gattay (15. Juli 2009)

TE2RA schrieb:


> Hi Supermany2
> 
> Das ist korrekt, du kannst deine Spezialisierung wieder "verlernen" für 150g.
> 
> ...




Hehe, "nur noch" in Verbindung mit HDZ2 ist gut. Hab mit meinem Twink 6 wochen gebraucht, um die Kristalle zu kriegen. Ich bin in keiner Gilde, das erhöht das Problem natürlich, aber da ne Gruppe finden, ist nicht ganz einfach


----------



## Godan LiHar (23. Juli 2009)

Genau, die Elixier-Spezialisierung zu machen ist ein viel zu hoher Aufwand im Vergleich zu Transmutieren.
(wegen der Ini und der bescheidenen Drop-Rate)
Habe auch einfach Transmutieren gelernt, dann verlernt und auf Elexier umgelernt.


----------



## noizycat (27. Juli 2009)

Wenn man in ner Gilde ist, sollte man sich aber doch lieber die Quest direkt antun. Haben neulich erst wen durch HdZ2 gezogen deswegen ... 3 Runs hats gedauert, etwas über eine Stunde, geht also. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Umlernen würde ich nur noch machen, wenn die Chance, Gruppen zu finden, wirklich schlecht ist. ^^


----------



## Tendo (9. August 2009)

Und wo lerne ich das um? Ich war beim Alchi-Lerher in Dalaran, Sht und Ehrenfeste. Keiner sagt mir was bzw gibt mir ne Q. Zur zeit bin ich Tränke-Spezi, will aber Elexier-Spezi machen.


----------



## Xergart (12. August 2009)

mein kollege hat trankspezi genommen, brauchte 3x verschiedene tränke + bota nh 1 oder 2. boss, als 80iger tankpala war das ziehen extrem einfach und er hatte seine spezi in 15min gehabt
ich selbst habe damals die transmute spezi gemacht und 500g fürs umskillen auf elex gezahlt,als transmute so selten geprocct hat.

ist die transmute proccchance nun höher?weil elex und tränke sind ja 25%proggchance.


----------



## Zoobesitzer (12. August 2009)

Umlernen geht nur, wenn man die Spezialisierung die man hat beim dem dafür zuständigen Lehrer wieder verlernt- das kostet dann 150 G, erst danach kann man gratis bei einem anderen Spezialisten die neue Spezialsierung lernen.

@ Tendo: 
In deinem Fall, ab in die Zangarmarschen - in der Zuflucht des Cenarius beim Tränkespezialist die Spezialsierung verlernen und in Shattrath beim Elixierspezialist die neue lernen


----------

